
The Declaration of Neutrality – Internet Freedom as a Constitutional Right - justinucd
https://hackernoon.com/the-declaration-of-neutrality-internet-freedom-as-a-constitutional-right-1788da8a7449
======
devon_m
Write your representatives and ask them to repeal the FCC

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Do you believe in Free Speech as a principle, or only as the embodied in the
First Amendment as restricting what the government can do? Because an argument
for Net Neutrality, requires the principle of free speech. Now, if you think
private companies should be required to permit all speech if they have a
dominant position, Facebook, Google, Twitter, and CloudFlare would like to
have a word with you.

